# Massey Ferguson MF135 hydraulic problems



## Spigoni (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi from down under.
Don't know a lot about this classic that I picked up the other day, but the hydraulics have stopped working after I did a bit of work. In the process of freeing up the handbrake, I lifted an accessory hydraulics control quadrant from the main housing. When I replaced it back on the hydraulics housing, the hydraulics are now non functioning. The control quadrant levers seemed already frozen and could never be moved, but this in no way affected the main draw bar hydraulics, until I lifted and replaced the unit.
The unit has an oil gallery (Supply?) and floating vertical pipe (return) interface with the main housing. The return pipes other end seats back down somewhere below into what feels like a receptacle in the hydraulics bay. Everything went back together just fine. When I removed the quadrant a small amount of oil was released, but no more than a dribble. It has me stumped. I even tried running the tractor and loosening a couple of the quadrants alternate outlets (plugs) thinking there might be air lock but to no avail. In fact I took the quadrant back off and ran the tractor and no oil came pumping out from below. Although if I wiggled the draw bar, a bit of oil came out what must be the supply gallery. The vertical return pipe that disappears below got lifted slightly when the quadrant body was removed. The pipe itself can only be drawn up about 1/2 an inch, and can be rotated slightly, but its seems to have a fairly obvious reseating position when pushed back down and orientated correctly, with a fairly convincing snug feel. 
There seems to be plenty of oil in the system, and the 'working' to 'non working event' seemed to be directly related to whatever it was I did. The handbrake is not functioning perfectly, but I am wondering if something internally in the hydraulics system was disturbed by my actions. If anyone has any knowledge that will help me restore the hydraulics function of the draw bar, then I would be grateful. Pics, hopefully, attached.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I started to go through these manuals, but thought you could have a look and see if there is something that would be useful to you.
http://vieilles.soupapes.free.fr/?page=tracteur&marque=Massey Harris Ferguson
The site is in french, which the computer can translate, but the manuals are in english.
Select your model and then choose the documentation tab for all the manual selections.


----------



## Spigoni (Jun 11, 2019)

Thanks pogobill, on looking at your links, the manuals seem to mostly be in French, but the site is an interesting resource of exploded diagrams, so thanks. I have scoured the english versions of the user and service manuals already, not much there to help. I found a couple of great U-tube videos on removing and rebuilding the hydraulic pump, but hopefully I wont have to do that as its a big job. Given that my tinkering caused the problem, I'm hopeful its something relatively simple.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

MF 135 (early UK model). That high pressure stand pipe HAS to be back in the the CORRECT SPOT. It's not easy to do and it cannot be damaged one bit. They are not very expensive if you have to replace it. With that big control block it's tougher to do...... 
By the way, there is a screen/filter for the hyd./diff. oil in behind the pto control cover, it's just to the left , out of sight. It only needs to be cleaned not replaced. You will have to drain out a couple gallons first. They need cleaning every 20 years or so  If it isn't there some of them came without.


----------



## Spigoni (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi Deerhide,
You are quite correct, I did not have the standpipe positioned correctly. I discovered this after lengthy watching of U-Tube videos etc and gleaning that it was the most likely cause. It quite a a relief I did not have a pump rebuild to face, which spurned me to changing the oil and cleaning the filter. Thanks for your input, much obliged.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

You are welcome. Also, those 'Scotch yoke' hydraulic pumps rarely give problems. BTW, your 135 is "the most wanted tractor in the world"


----------

